

The ARM Cortex-A9 Can Beat Out The Intel Atom - mtgx
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=gentoo_arm_x32&num=1

======
tuananh
the post should do benchmark for original clock speed of A9 and Atom too. I'm
curious to see the result.

